# RWG Impossible Solutions



## RHC_2_MP (13 Aug 2007)

I know everyone's awaiting with baited breath the solutions the PM going to pick up from the RWG.  There are some great solutions out there, they'll never discuss because they're too, i don't know, logical....  But instead I put foreward to you, members of Army.ca, my...well not really my ideas, but they are from a brilliant MP with 20+ years in that i think need to be heard. 

1) SPLIT the TRADE!!!

Since everyone seems to have a problem with the mP method of recruiting the military police has taken and it seems that everyone's talking of jumping ship, why not offer the military POLICE they've hired a life boat and simply split the trade.  Many other trades in the CF have done it, why can't we.   This way you can keep recruiting police, because anyone you hire isn't going to jump ship the minute they smell the Platoon.  Besides we turn away so many potential MPs at MPAC that why not after giving them the big thumbs down, just offer them a job with the platoon, not only does it give them a foot in the door to later CT to patrol MPs if they qualify.  TFA would finally stop bleeding the guardhouses for bodies when they're already so strapped for staff, because the platoons would have a full compliment.

2) Heaven forbid....Scrap the Platoons

I know, I know, stop yelling for a minute and listen before the rants begin.  A simple solution to the manning problems, heavy workloads and insane extra hours being put in at the guardhouses is to shut down the platoons and return all those bodies to policing duties.  Almost every single member in the Platoons are badge carrying, ridiculously qualified members.  Most have staggering experience and courses to back it all up too.  If TFA or any other tasking needed bodies all that would have to be done is to pull members from the guardhouses for training.  Once their tasking or tours are over, simply get them back on the road.

3) Fully qualified....reserves????

As improbable as it sounds, should the powers that be ever figure out they are actually on verge of a staffing crisis, they could always decide to pull out all the stops and start qualifying reserve MP's as patrolmen.  Simply give them the first half of the course one summer and the second half the next.  That way every two years they'll have an extra 150 (approximately) bodies ready to fill spaces in the guardhouses, or go on takings as they see fit.  

Granted these ideas are a little too avant-garde for any RWG meetings, but here on this forum I'm sure they'll find some handsome debate.  Also, feel free to throw in any other nutty ideas that only make too much sense.


----------



## captjtq (7 Sep 2007)

And what do you think, instead of recycling someone else's thoughts?


----------

